# Groundcover over Topsoil



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Last fall I dug a drain pipe that leads down the front. Now covered by top soil.

There are a couple shrubs that take pruning one a twice a year alongside it.

Previously vines crawled the area but they are hard to keep trimmed back off the sidewalk. Not to mention the poison ivy that sprouts through it all over. Most of it was removed. 

So looking for something hearty, doesn't take watering and won't spread too much. Can be occasionally walked on.

Would periwinkle fit the bill?


----------



## Mary Clemons (Mar 18, 2019)

@artinall Periwinkle is a great choice. You can also go for other gardening flowers like Portulaca, Lithops, Agaves, etc.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mary Clemons said:


> @artinall Periwinkle is a great choice. You can also go for other gardening flowers like Portulaca, Lithops, Agaves, etc.


 It's okay too stand on?


----------

